# Combining work with Anarchist Principles.



## Sam and Laura (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey,

I've managed to get myself a van recently and am getting some work Plastering and some masonry jobs too.
The idea in the long run is to be able to afford a bit of land.
My problem is that I don't know how to go about charging people. Anyone doing the same work as me around here (for the same or even less level of quality), will be charging 200-250 pounds a day. It seems steep. I charge 50 a day plus money for expenses and fuel, but sometimes that seems steep to me as well. I wondered if anyone else had the same problem? Basically fitting in 'normal' working life around (sometimes) contradiciting principles?


----------



## crow jane (Sep 9, 2012)

aka TAKIN' EM DOWN FROM THE INSIDE


----------



## Sam and Laura (Sep 9, 2012)

hm?


----------



## landpirate (Sep 9, 2012)

my thoughts are that if you're going to do proper work for money then you have entered into the world of capitalism and therefore should do your best to make as much money as you need plus a little bit more for unexpected shit. I had a van I lived in for a couple of years and they suck money out of you without you even realising. however it's cheaper than rent. people might not agree with me about the making money bit, but if you are working hard then you deserve to get paid properly for it. don't sell yourself short is basically what i'm saying!


----------



## ped (Sep 10, 2012)

Principles? Do as you will....you're your own government


----------



## Earth (Sep 11, 2012)

theres nothing wrong with making money as long as no one or thing is being exploited.
theres also nothing wrong with getting paid your worth.
i volunteer as a wildlife rescuer.
we did a swan last friday that took three of us 4 hours to catch, as it could almost fly but we did get it, free it of fishing line, treat it, then release her back to her family.
tomorrow ive got to head up north to investigate another swan tangled bad.
the woman says she will pay me and already has an emergency centre lined up that works on wildlife.
if i am successful, of course i will accept her generous offer.
for if i didnt, it would be viewed as an insult.


----------

